# Ht Receiver & Speakers HELP!!!



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys this really looks like a great forum!
Heres my deal, just picked up a 55-inch VF551XVT TruLED LCD HDTV from Vizio & mounted her above the fireplace. THIS SYSTEM IS GOING TO BE 90% HOME THEATER USE NOT A HUGE MUSIC GUY AT HOME! Time to retire the old surround sound system due to no hdmi inputs, will be running cablebox, ps3 for bluray, & Wii.
The living room is total 20x20 & tv is 15 feet from the sofa, the room is also attached to the kitchen / dinette another 10x10... I have no idea how much this plays in speaker selection. Ive done a little research & from what ive been told I need either bookshelf or front towers cuz its considered a larger room i guess... seems small to me! i really like the idea of small satelites but im not willing to compromise sound.
Need some speaker recommendations that are quality but wont break the bank, I hate being dissapointed! Are l/r towers really going to make that much of a difference, really want to keep it clean.

Also receivers? This is what im contemplating but once again I dont know anything about ease of use, durability & performance. Ill take any other recommendations that I may be overseeing & may be the better choice. Which brand receiver is the better choice & why?
Im looking at around $1000 budget & do have a KLH 10inch power front firing sub to make do if i piece this together over time.

Onkyo tx-507 80x5watts
Denon avr-590 75x5watts
Yamaha rxv-565 90x7

Thanks guys & hopefully ill have a clue after this is all said & done, im spinning!:huh:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
I would recommend this:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Thx-100w-X-7ch-Theater-Receiver-Silver/1.html
It originally retailed for 900 Dollars, THX Certified, and much more powerful than any of the other receivers you are considering.

With the remaining 600 Dollars, I would honestly start off with a quality pair of Floorstanding Speakers and budget permitting, a Center Channel.

At this budget, do not discount used gear. Audiogon is a great site for quality preowned gear. Also, check out Craigslist. Every Blue Moon, there are quality speakers available locally. Look for brands like Paradigm, PSB, Axiom, and SVS just to name a few. 

I really would get the highest quality gear you can afford at this time and not to try to get everything at once. Since you already have a serviceable subwoofer, you have a leg up there.

On Audiogon's Main Page, click on the line next to the search button to get to the page where you can enter in your zip code. I would recommend entering the first 3 digits or 2 of your Zip Code to see what is out there. And if you find anything in your range, tell us what you find and we can try to help discuss the merits of the particular speaker.

If you really want to get all 5 Speakers at once, Fluance offers a 5 Channel package which includes Floorstanders, largish Center Channel, and Surrounds for 300 Dollars. Still in disbelief that they offer this many speakers for that amount, but what I have read has been quite complimentary.
Here is the link:http://www.fluance.com/fluan5speaks.html
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome aboard!

Jack has listed some great ideas. The Onkyo receiver he refers to is ideal and will do you for many years to come. Do you have any speakers still from your existing system? If you do I would use them for your surround channels for the time being and get your self a set of really good mains and a good center channel. These JBL L880CH would do really nice to start with. And this for a center channel.


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds like you guys are really pushing the towers for my l/r fronts! Someone recommended BIC America Venturi speakers & found them amazingly cheap! Yes Tony I do have all my old system speakers, just some KLH's from Costco. im sure they would be fine for rears as stated while building.
Thoughts, provided link? Keep the posts coming!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Be careful with those speakers as they are not as good as the reports you are reading on amazon. I would almost call them "white Van" quality. If your not used to what a good speaker should sound like then they may be fine but they are not good quality. They do have some better quality units but again you pay for them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have never personally listened to the BIC Speakers you are referring to. Hard to fathom them having very high quality drivers given the price.

As to Floorstanders versus Monitor Speakers, Floorstanding Speakers generally go lower and play louder.
Given you have a relatively large space and limited budget, it will probably be the best way to go. That being said, I would rather have Monitors with high quality drivers than Floorstanders with cheap drivers every time.

I would look for used or B-Stock versions of Paradigm Monitor 7's or PSB Image 4T, 5T, or 6T. Or honestly anything from these Companies. Paradigm manufacturers their own drivers and enjoy an absolutely stellar reputation. Both of these are Canadian Companies which have benefited greatly from Canada's investment in the Home Audio Industry. This includes state of the art measurement systems and anechoic chambers. This was all done to foster Canadian industries.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

I had to edit my post forgot vital info, may not change your thoughts about speaker selection... This system will be 90% home theater use, Not very big into shaking the house with loud music.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Slater said:


> I had to edit my post forgot vital info, may not change your thoughts about speaker selection... This system will be 90% home theater use, Not very big into shaking the house with loud music.


Weather its for theater or music it really does not matter Theater is actually more demanding on speakers than music so a good quality speaker is still a good idea. Loudness does not equate to quality any speaker can get loud but clarity is an art and you pay to get that.


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Jack the receiver you recommended is a refurb unit?
You would chose that over: http://www.hometheatershack.com/home-theater-receivers/adcomreceivers-281053-B001S2RD90-Yamaha_RX_V765BL_665_Watt_7_Channel_Home_Theater_Receiver.html

Any advantages or disadvantages to buying a 7 channel & not utilizing the power from the other 2 chanels? Due to limited space & layout I dont see myself ever adding two more speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
First off, there would only be advantages if using 5 of the 7 channels of a receiver. Less strain on the power supply and capacitors and higher overall power to the connected speakers.

The Onkyo is a refurbished unit. And in all honesty, I would pick the Onkyo. This is primarily because I use the THX Processing modes constantly and think they are excellent. Furthermore, the Onkyo originally retailed for 900 Dollars which is 250 Dollars more than the Yamaha. I also prefer Audyssey's Room Correction over Yamaha proprietary Room Correction.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that a refurbished unit is just as good as new so I would bot worry about that.


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

How does the recommended Onkyo Tx-sr706 Thx 100w X 7ch theater receiver up converting technology compare to the other receivers I'm considering (Denon avr-590 75x5watts, Yamaha rxv-565 90x7).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo is superior as it uses the DCDi by Faroudja cinema chip and is fairly good compared to most.


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Per Jacks advise, I pulled the trigger on the Onkyo Tx-sr706 & she's on her way!!! Now I can atleast fish the hdmi cable & speaker wire in my walls & get set-up for when it arrives. When my head stops spinning from this decision, I can starts stressing again about speakers! Meanwhile keep my options coming on speaker options!
Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Slater, you made a great call and got an amazing deal. I really think you are going to love it.
The 706 is truly is in another league than the receivers you were initially looking at. Audyssey MultEQ is amazing and can really do wonders in making your room sound its best. I am so glad they still had a unit available as stock appeared to be low.

As many of us here own Onkyo products, you will truly have any support you might need in configuring it to sound its best.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

